# How to cancel an order?



## welshmatt (Apr 7, 2010)

I placed an order earlier and forgot to apply a $5 coupon, so would like to cancel and reorder.  The FAQs say an order can be cancelled but i'm not sure how as there doesn't appear to be an option in the order details?  The status of my order is Awaiting Fulfillment.

Tha nks


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2010)

You need to raise a ticket at http://shoptemp.com/support as quickly as possible.


----------

